# To all Lumber Jocks



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been involved in many woodworking forums (and some metal ones as well). I have found that Lumber Jocks has been the best forum I have been involved in. I've been a member for several years now and intend to remain so. I'm getting along in years now; I'll be 79 next month. I love to work in my shop as I have for the past 50 years, but now, I find that I can no longer work safely with my power tools, so I am hanging up my hat. Health issues (tremors) prevent me from working safely and accurately. Instead, I will be spending more time on this and other forums and designing new projects, most I will never see finished. I started a CNC router two years ago and only 70% through. I'm hoping I can still work on it a little and my son will help me. Another of my favorite projects was the adjustable height workbench. I will probably never build it, but I hope to get the drawings I've made, on the internet, so you can evaluate it for yourselves and decide if you want to build it or not. I hope to continue to offer advise based on my years of experience as a woodworker, metalworker, saw sharpener and all around designer and engineer.

GOD bless America, Canada, Debbie and all Lumber Jocks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

God Bless you as well Mr. Ron.

I appreciate your contributions.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

MrRon,
You can keep doing this as long as you want if you can scale back your projects. Do smaller projects. Simpler projects, and please, please, please, teach what you know to others if you're able. I turn 61 in a couple days. I'm just now learning to sharpen my own saws so you BETTER hang around and help me! 

Good luck to you in all that you do.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Mr Ron,
I am sorry to hear that you will be reducing your shop hours/activities but certainly wish to thank you for all past, present, and future contributions to the craft. As someone just starting out I certainly treasure those such as yourself willing to share such vast experience.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

MrRon,

It impresses me tremendously when a person is able to admit that it is time to scale back or stop an activity that he or she has enjoyed for many years. Your decision reminds me of when my Dad decided on his own that he was going to stop driving.

Thank you for all of your great contributions to this site. I look forward to seeing you around for many more years.

- Chuck


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I look forward to your input when I'm looking for advice and I look forward to seeing your designs. I'm sure many would love to honor you bynbuildingnwhat you design. I wish you many years of being involved in woodworking even if you're not making dust any more.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ron, My heart is out there for you.
I'm not 60 yet, but I am learning that I may as well hang up my electrical cord.

I shake too much to make accurate cuts, and nothing is as square or true as it use to be.

I will probably start in on hand tool stuff, maybe even chip carving…. yeah, me and a sharp knife!

Take care ol' friend I've never met.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, please do stick around for many more years. If it weren't for LJs like you, I never would have had the courage to take up woodworking. The encouragement and support is invaluable for newbys like me.

All the best,
Sandra


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Some one said, "You don't stop working because you get old, You get old because you stop working." 
There is some truth to that, but the damn clock keeps working either way.
I'm only 64, but I am dreading the unavoidable reality.
My dad worked until he was 84 as a hardwood floor finisher.
I think the last floor he finished had about 6 coats of finish on it because he would forget what he did the day before. 
Had to stop wood working after he cut his thumb nearly off on the table saw, twice in a month.
He might have been better off to back off the power tools way before he did, but I also watched him go down hill really fast after he quit working, sold his cattle and truck and tools and just retired to the couch..
He didn't have the internet or even other friends who were wood workers to talk to. He outlived them all.
Ron, you just do what you feel comfortable with, but please stay involved.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Ron

Keep on keeping on my friend. Do as much as you can do everyday. That is how I do things

Arlin


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Do what you can with what you got.
I hope you can enjoy your CNC Ron, Keep on enjoying LJs.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I'm down, but not out. I just don't have as much energy as I used to. The heat down here in Ms contributes to my lack of energy. When it is cooler, I seem to have more energy. But aside from that, my tremors interfere with my doing accurate work. Remember, I'm used to working in the micrometer range. I spend a lot more time on my computer at various forums and I'm still learning something new every day. Today, for example, I learned why the batteries in my golf cart (I don't golf) won't charge. That helps keep my mind young even if the body isn't.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

You've often commented on my posts and replied to my questions. Thank you for all the help and advice you give to beginners like me. It's very appreciated!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Good luck to ya. looking forward to the plans.


----------

